# Thoughts on live sand



## Blackjester (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm in the process of setting up a 75 gal FOWLR tank. What items should I consider in purchasing live sand. I know that all "live sand" is not same (i.e. some have some bad visitors) but in researching where to purchase I have found a few vendors online. I'm a hesitant about purchasing online. Any thoughts.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What bad hitchhikers did you find in Live Sand that were bad? I've not heard of anyone having issues with Live Sand. I would use of on the ones listed here:
Fish & Aquarium Supplies: Marine Substrates, Sand, Crushed Coral, Live Sand


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not much(if any )bad stuff in live sand, unless you actually get it from an aquarium where maybe you'd get bristleworms?The stuff in bags is just sand with active(live) bacteria,no bad things.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

I used the ocean direct from carib sea, no issues at all.


----------

